# 2019 Volkswagen Atlas 2.0T ECU Upgrade Now Available!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

https://goapr.io/atlas20t

The APR Plus and APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrades are now available for the 2019 Model Year Atlas 2.0T! The upgrade products 291-319 HP with 317-348 FT-LBS of torque depending on octane and stage! APR Plus goes a step further and offers a factory term limit matching limited powertrain warranty! To learn more, visit our product page and GO APR!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

With APR plus does it cover the powertrain for the 6 years/72k miles the factory warranty covers? And if there's a repair - you have to cover it out of pocket, and APR Plus will reimburse you? Can anyone confirm how this all works? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

D3Audi said:


> With APR plus does it cover the powertrain for the 6 years/72k miles the factory warranty covers? And if there's a repair - you have to cover it out of pocket, and APR Plus will reimburse you? Can anyone confirm how this all works?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


We over the full original term limit, no matter what it is. 

Take the car to an APR dealer. They will do the work, and we'll pick up the bill. 

Here's the full booklet: https://www.goapr.com/plus/includes/doc/customer_warranty_booklet.pdf


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

If I had the 2.0 I'd do this in a second.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

KarstGeo said:


> If I had the 2.0 I'd do this in a second.


I really wish I could have picked up a SEL R Line with a 2.0T. I'd be all over this tune.

-Charles


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Arin,

In regards to the APR+ Tune which is noted as being optimized for 87 octane - I currently put 93 in my stock 2.0T to get the advertised hp & torque as recommended by VW. Seems amazing that after the tune I could use cheaper 87 octane gas and make all that much more power. 

Can you confirm there would no longer be any benefit to 93 octane following the tune?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Using 93 will still be better. I'd still run it with the APR Plus tune. The tune, however, is setup so a customer can run 87 and not damage the engine.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

hotshoe32 said:


> Arin,
> 
> In regards to the APR+ Tune which is noted as being optimized for 87 octane - I currently put 93 in my stock 2.0T to get the advertised hp & torque as recommended by VW. Seems amazing that after the tune I could use cheaper 87 octane gas and make all that much more power.
> 
> ...


VW recommends 87 for the 2.0 but you can squeak a few more hp out with 93...same after the tune.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoe (Mar 23, 2008)

*2021 Atlas SEL P 2.0T APR STG1 93 octane*

Well here are some numbers for a 2021 atlas 2.0T with an APR stage 1, 93 octane tune, sorry no stock numbers done. 

DA's were 2548 today, full tank of gas, slightly uphill, just drive away from stop, the atlas really doesn't have a launch control as the stall speed of the torque converter is pretty low, auto shifted at 6000, if I manual shifted around 6500, times might improve a bit. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1O78ef5I8NQsJ6D8l0SKKc37WogiqJS7H/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Not bad for 5600 pounds!

Personally, I'm more interested in increasing stopping power vs horsepower as is but I bet yours stops better than mine too being 400 pounds less.


----------

